# Feminine Leather Jackets For Spring



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 8, 2008)

Nina Ricci Paper Leather Bomber Jacket $3,890






Kenna-T Crop Leather Jacket $473






Fendi Cropped Leather Jacket $4,650






Mike &amp; Chris Danny Pleated Leather Jacket $690






Generra Cropped Patent Leather Jacket $895






Vince Washed Leather Jacket $750






Mackage Washed Lambskin Bomber Jacket $550






Miu Miu Cropped Leather Jacket $1,790






Yigal Azrouel Cutaway Leather Jacket $1,195






By Malene Birger Momoe Cropped Leather Jacket $345






Madison Marcus Puff Sleeve Leather Jacket $485






Just Cavalli Cropped Crinkled Patent Blazer $1,665






Jamison Hendrix Full Leather Jacket $656






Theory 'Halina - Ashanti' Leather Jacket $436.90






Geren Ford Tuck Pleat Black Leather Jacket $569

Source


----------



## internetchick (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't like a single one. I have really outgrown liking leather jackets. I think they look dated.


----------



## fawp (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah...I didn't see anything I liked either.

I have a classic motorcycle style leather jacket that I wear on the bike but that's the only style I really care for.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 8, 2008)

some of them are cute, but I'm not a fan of leather as a fabric as a general rule.. they are warm, but I hate the way you can't bend your limbs, LOL.

thanks for posting


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 8, 2008)

I really liked the Kenna-T Crop,and the Yigal Azrouel Cutaway jackets.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 8, 2008)

Good golly they are expensive


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Apr 8, 2008)

*I didn't see one that I liked.






*


----------



## Anthea (Apr 8, 2008)

There are a couple that I liked but most of them I think not.


----------



## monniej (Apr 8, 2008)

i guess i prefer traditional leather jackets.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 8, 2008)

the bomber jacket is my favorite.


----------



## babyangel (Apr 9, 2008)

Bomber and 2nd to last one I like.



Babyangel


----------



## Changalang1007 (Apr 10, 2008)

I like the first, sixth, tenth, and eleventh....

Cute....

Thanks


----------



## Karren (Apr 10, 2008)

I love the Theory 'Halina - Ashanti' Leather Jacket.. Like I need another fem leather jacket!! I have 4 plus 3 male leather jackets...


----------

